# Looking for Wild and Crazy recipes using Chocolate



## gmengrmetsales (Feb 21, 2005)

I have received a number of requests for recipes using chocolate, especially popular has been the request for chocolate and pork. I am looking for any recipes that anyone might have that uses chocolate as an ingredient.


----------



## redace1960 (Apr 1, 2005)

boy have i got an answer for you. another post got me thinking about this
-and now i'm having nightmares-
go to the PUT SOME KRAUT IN YOUR LIFE cookbook (pamphlet put out by
the national kraut packers association) and look up
fanfare.........KRAUT CONQUERS ALL CHOCOLATE CAKE
we can take this over to the recipes forum, but i bet you won't want to.
i swear to god this is a real recipe.


----------



## redace1960 (Apr 1, 2005)

whoops we're already there at the recipes forum. d'oh!
hey, this is traumatic stuff.


----------



## kerryclan (Mar 13, 2005)

There are a number of chili recipes that use chocolate. In fact, any chili recipe I think can accommodate some chocolate melted in it. I've used dark chocolate in mine, but some recipes call for milk. I do recall a recipe I had a while back for a chocolate sauce to go with pork roast also. I'll dig in my stash and see if I can find it for ya.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Chocolate Ancho Jack Daniels Ice Cream


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Choc. Ancho Flourless Cake with Cinnamon Tequila Creme Anglaise!!!

As for choc. with pork, take a lesson from Mexico. There are a couple Mole recipes with bitter choc. in it


----------



## keeperofthegood (Oct 5, 2001)

Hey oh

Ok, isn't the chocolate used for cooking in the lower Americas a different type of chocolate than what goes into chocolate chips etc?


----------



## kerryclan (Mar 13, 2005)

There's Ibarra chocolate sold in Mexican grocers that is used for sweet and savory dishes.

And the sauce that goes with pork is Mole. It includes chocolate. It's good stuff. I had it once, got the recipe, lost it, but looked it up and remembered what it was called.

See below for one recipe, there are others out there.

http://recipes.epicurean.com/reciped...ecipe_no=17671


----------

